# IBAN und Bic Validieren (Algorithmus)



## Cheefrocker (6. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich die BIC-Berechnung(Prüfzifferberechnungsmethoden
zur Prüfung von Kontonummern auf ihre Richtigkeit) selbst implementiere oder einen Internetdienst(nicht ganz ungefährlich) nutze wollte ich mal fragen ob es sowas schon in Opensourceform gibt. Gibt es vielleicht Sourcen zu den Berechnungsalgorithmen?
Unter Sourceforge und google konnte ich nichts brauchbares finden. 

Vielleicht hat von euch einer eine Idee oder ein Tipp für mich! 



Besten dank Leute!


----------



## Cheefrocker (6. Jan 2009)

Es gibt zwar Dienste wie www dot iban-rechner  dot de aber ich will nicht wissen was die mit den Daten machen.


----------



## mahe (6. Jan 2009)

Ich bentze immer iban-rechner.de und wüsste nicht, was die böses mit den Daten machen sollten.

Aber für ganz paranoide gibts bei Wikipedia die Grundlagen zum selber ausrechnen (IBAN, Bic lässt sich nicht berechnen):
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Bank_Account_Number#Zusammensetzung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWIFT#BIC


----------



## Cheefrocker (6. Jan 2009)

Danke @Mahe

Ich will mehr als nur 1 Kontonr auf Gültigkeit checken. Zwar bieten Sie auch ein SOAP-Zugriff an, jedoch soll das Programm intern laufen. 

Vielleicht gibts es schon Leute umgesetzt haben bzw am umsetzen sind. Will nicht das Rad neu erfinden.


----------



## Tobias (6. Jan 2009)

So kompliziert ist der Aufbau der IBAN nicht. Die vorderen zwei Stellen mit einer Liste gültiger Ländercodes vergleichen und anschließend die Prüfziffern verifizieren, fertig ist eine simple Prüfroutine. Jedenfalls wenn ich mich richtih erinnere. Den Algorithmus zum Prüfen der Prüfziffern findest du bei Wiki.


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2009)

also doch rad neu erfinden.


----------



## Vayu (6. Jan 2009)

die imlementierung dauert keine halbe stunde. das geht echt schnell.


----------



## Gast (7. Jan 2009)

unten auf der wikiseite der IBANs sind doch sogar links zu sourcen


----------



## Gast (7. Jan 2009)

iban ist kein problem aber die bic-Prüfung einzubauen finde ich schon bissel heftig.

Hier könnt ihr euch mal das 74-Seitige pdf-Formual mal runterladen um wissen was ich meine:

http://www.bundesbank.de/zahlungsverkehr/zahlungsverkehr_pruefziffernberechnung.php


----------



## Tobias (7. Jan 2009)

Mh, wenn ich dem Wiki-Artikel so anschaue, sehe ich da keine Prüfziffern oder dergleichen im BIC, da läßt sich also nichts berechnen. Und der grundsätzliche Aufbau ist dort auch gegeben und keineswegs sehr kompliziert. Aber ich hab mich natürlich nicht mit dem Standard beschäftigt.


----------



## Gast (7. Jan 2009)

das pdf-dokument sagt schon alles.....


----------

